# حصريا:حاسب لتتعور الكود الانجليزي وصل



## الطموني (27 مايو 2009)

اولا 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الي بيسمع اسمه يقول حاضر لانو الكود ما ينزلش الا بحضور الكبار

زنيتي: حاضر
زيكو يا حبيبي: حاضر 
جهاد يا جهاد:حاضر يا استاذ
محمد يا ميكانيك:حاضر يا معلم
خالد يا عسيلي:....................................ارفع صوتك يا بني و قول حاضر:حاضر
سوس يا اسد.:حاضر.................بعدين معك دايما مختيفي و مش موجود طيبا بكره جيب معك ولي امرك و على الاداره
و الاخ بوب و عاشق الروح و فواد و اسد و الاخ مجدي
وباقي الاخوة الكرام الاحباب الذين لا ينساهم القلب دائما:حاضر

اذن على بركة الله نبدأ هذه الغزوة و ابقى شغل المنجنيق يا حبيبي

الكود الانجليزي
كود كبير و بلم كل حاجة من الالف الى الياء قصدي من a-z 

و لما تشوفه حتعرف مش حتنسا حروفه و حتعرف قديش هوه مهم في مجال البناء

نبدأ على بركة الله في اهم حاجة 
التكييف
http://www.4shared.com/file/108197607/31039a48/HVAC.html

المياه

http://www.4shared.com/file/108191218/9ac54198/WATER.html

الصرف الصحي
http://www.4shared.com/file/108181967/740e0c9f/DRAINAGE.html
الغاز

http://www.4shared.com/file/108187127/3b1ac7ff/gas.html
الغازات الطبية في المستشفيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/108187864/c9ae68ce/MEDICAL_GASES.html
الضجيج

http://www.4shared.com/file/108188627/6636c12c/noise.html

المواسير يعني البايب

http://www.4shared.com/file/108189154/d8d77b1/piping.html
cad
ليش مستغربين ايو الانجليز عندهم كود للرسم
http://www.4shared.com/file/108178885/fa19f251/cad.html
اعمال الكهرباء
http://www.4shared.com/file/108200935/e92fc7fc/ELECTRICAL.html

و امور اخرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/108202457/f3aa5a8e/other.html

و التتمه هي مكافحة الحريق غدا صباحا ان شاء الله

ادعو ليو لوالداي و لاخواني المسلمين و المسلمات بالرحمة و المغفرة و النصر الموؤزر و الجنة و لاخواننا الاسرى و الجرحى و المرضى و الايتام و المساكين و الفقراء 
اللهم و حد شملنا
اللهم يا ذا الجلال و العزة انصر المسلمين في غزة

اللهم انصرهم في الشيشان و العراق و افغانستان و الفلبين و في كل مكان و زمان اللهم ارزقنا من الحلال الكثير الوفير و جنبنا الحرام يا الله

اولع بنفسي بثاني اكسيد الرصاص اذا حقوق الطبع محفوظة


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2009)

حاضر عن المتهمين اعلاه
مش بقول لك يا واد بقيت بلطجى 
بجد يا طمونى الكود تحفه 
شامل و كامل و وافى و كافى 
يا جماعه الراجل ده قعد فى سايبر اكتر من 6 ساعات عشان يرفع لنا الكود
اقل واجب اننا نقيمه هو و الموضوع بعد ازنكوا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (28 مايو 2009)

> حاضر عن المتهمين اعلاه
> مش بقول لك يا واد بقيت بلطجى
> بجد يا طمونى الكود تحفه
> شامل و كامل و وافى و كافى
> ...



حاضر يابيه ..........
التقييم تم ....... أي خدمة تانية ياباشا

جزاك الله كل خير أجدع طموني في الشرق الأوسط كله ..


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور يااخ طموني على جهودك واني اشكرك بالاصالة عن نفسي وبالوكالة عن قسم الكهرباء 
..ولكن لو تكرمت يااخي ان تكمل معروفك وتنزل الكود الكهربائي كامل عشان الي نازل مواضيع مش جدا مهمة ...وشكرا على كود التكييف فعلا حاجة تحفة ومميزة .......


----------



## الطموني (28 مايو 2009)

> حاضر عن المتهمين اعلاه
> مش بقول لك يا واد بقيت بلطجى
> بجد يا طمونى الكود تحفه
> شامل و كامل و وافى و كافى
> ...


اعمل ايه دي جده بتغير اخلاق الواحد
و بعدين ساعة او سته او مليون متفرقش اذا كانت بخدمة الحبايب
و شكرا اخي الكريم خالد على المرور
اما الاخ فوائد انا بصراحة بقيت 3 سنوات و بجمع بالكود و كان اهتمامي في موضوع الميكانيك اما الكهربة اجا معاي زياده على البيعة

يمكن تلاقيه في قسم الكهرباء مع اني اشك في ذلك


----------



## afou2d (28 مايو 2009)

اولا بجد يا طمونى شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع ده من زمان نفسى فى الكود ده. ومش هقولك غير ( اللهم ارحم والديه واسكنهم فسيح جناتك )


----------



## الطموني (28 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا على مرورك
و الله يستجيب دعوائك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مايو 2009)

*ادعو ليي لوالداي و لاخواني المسلمين و المسلمات بالرحمة و المغفرة و النصر الموؤزر و الجنة و لاخواننا الاسرى و الجرحى و المرضى و الايتام و المساكين و الفقراء 
اللهم و حد شملنا

امين يارب العالمين ان ترحمنا وتفرج همومنا وترزقنا من لدنك رحمه

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و العزة انصر المسلمين في غزة
امين يارب اللهم انصرهم وايدهم برحمتك يارب واغفرلهم وخفف عنهم مصابهم وسيئاتهم

اللهم انصرهم في الشيشان و العراق و افغانستان و الفلبين و في كل مكان و زمان اللهم ارزقنا من الحلال الكثير الوفير و جنبنا الحرام يا الله

امين يارب العالمين
 
شكرا اخي الكريم وفقك الله ورعاك
موضوع ومشاركه ممتازه
اللهم ارزقه وايده ووفقه وكافه المسلمين وارحمنا يا رب العالمين

جاري التحميل اخي الكريم
*


----------



## asd_84 (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا

اسف على التاخير للانشغال

جاري تحميل الاكواد 

...............................................................................


----------



## الطموني (28 مايو 2009)

اهلا بك اخي اسد و شكرا على مرورك
شكرا اخ زيكو و ان شاء الله هذا الذي كنت تنتظره

و بارك الله فيك لدعائك معي


----------



## asd_84 (28 مايو 2009)

والله مجهود ممتاز 

انت بجد شكلك تعبت جدا فيه

الاكواد ممتازة وبكده الواحد يبقى تقريبا تكتمل مكتبة الاكواد عنده

الله يجزيك خيرا كثيرا

واقول آميييين وراءك في دعائك هذا 

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## HVAC MAN 1 (28 مايو 2009)

Thank you very much
gazak allah khair


----------



## hsfarid (28 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ali_alkorashe (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله جهودك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (28 مايو 2009)

اللهم إنا ندعوك بإسمك الأعلى الذي إذا دعيت بة أجبت أن ترحم وتغفر لوالداي عبدك الفقير إليك صاحب هذه المشاركة و لاخواننا المسلمين و المسلمات بالرحمة و المغفرة و النصر الموؤزر و الجنة و لاخواننا الاسرى و الجرحى و المرضى و الايتام و المساكين و الفقراء 
اللهم و حد شملنا
وإجعل كل مشاركاته خالصة لوجهك الكريم وبارك فيه ياأرحم الراحمين

امين يارب العالمين ان ترحمنا وتفرج همومنا وترزقنا من لدنك رحمه

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و العزة انصر المسلمين في غزة
امين يارب اللهم انصرهم وايدهم برحمتك يارب واغفرلهم وخفف عنهم مصابهم وسيئاتهم

اللهم انصرهم في الشيشان و العراق و افغانستان و الفلبين و في كل مكان و زمان اللهم ارزقنا من الحلال الكثير الوفير و جنبنا الحرام يا الله

امين يارب العالمين


----------



## esammn (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور ياأخي على هالكود
فعلا انو كافي ووافي
ومشكورين مرة اخرى على جهودك والله يكثر امثالك


----------



## ابو بيدو (29 مايو 2009)

الطموني قال:


> و التتمه هي مكافحة الحريق غدا صباحا ان شاء الله
> *[i](منتظرينه على احر من الجمر)[/i]*
> 
> ادعو ليو لوالداي و لاخواني المسلمين و المسلمات بالرحمة و المغفرة و النصر الموؤزر و الجنة *(أميين ..أميين ..أميين)* و لاخواننا الاسرى *(اللهم ارجعهم لاهليهم اصحاء منصوريين يارب العالمين)* و الجرحى و المرضى و الايتام و المساكين و الفقراء ()
> ...



بجد هذا عمل جميل جدا
الكود شامل ووافى ، بارك الله فيك
فيما يبدوا ان رطوبة جدة لها تاثير ايجابى على كفاءة المهندسين


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا يااخ طموني وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## اسامه السعدون (29 مايو 2009)

الله يوفقك يا بشمهندس واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 مايو 2009)

والله يا طموني يا حبيبي ان الشكر لك لا يكفي
اجرك عند الله وما تقدمه من جهد هو صدقة جارية تنفعك عند الله
حسبك ان يدعو لك اخوتك بظهر الغيب
بارك الله بك وغفر لك ولوالديك ونصرك ونصر اهلنا في فلسطين والعراق والشيشان وافغانستان


----------



## الطموني (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم magdygamal_8 بارك الله فيكم اجمعين بارك الله فيكم
بارك الله فيك اخي اسد


----------



## الطموني (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ابو بيدو 

و الله انك اثلجت صدري بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطموني (29 مايو 2009)

يارك الله فيك اخ جهاد و هذا شرف كبير لي ان ترد على مشاركتي بارك الله فيك

و الله يا اح جهاد الانسان بخاف الموت بس انا الان من بعد هذه المشاركة اشعر باني مستقبلا له غير مدبر من دعائكم لي و لوالدي و للمومنين و المومنات


----------



## الطموني (29 مايو 2009)

اخ بيدو بالنسبة لجده


فجده غيييير


و بالنسبة للرصاص مع حق يمكن سابع اكسيد الزفتلين احسن منه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 مايو 2009)

الطموني قال:


> يارك الله فيك اخ جهاد و هذا شرف كبير لي ان ترد على مشاركتي بارك الله فيك
> 
> و الله يا اح جهاد الانسان بخاف الموت بس انا الان من بعد هذه المشاركة اشعر باني مستقبلا له غير مدبر من دعائكم لي و لوالدي و للمومنين و المومنات


 
اسأل الله ان يعطيك العمر المديد المليء بالعمل الصالح


----------



## basim88 (29 مايو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل اخي على المجهود الكبير


----------



## م/زيكو تك (29 مايو 2009)

الطموني قال:


> اهلا بك اخي اسد و شكرا على مرورك
> شكرا اخ زيكو و ان شاء الله هذا الذي كنت تنتظره
> 
> و بارك الله فيك لدعائك معي


فعلا اخي الكريم هو المطلوب ولكن اعتقد ان هذه اول مره يعرض هذا العمل في منتدى عربي او يمكن كمان غربي

والمفروض ان ننشأمكتبه اكواد وتضم

1-اكواد الجمعيات والمعاهد::
الاشري 
الكود البريطاني
nfpa
الكود العالمي للصرف الصحي
الكود المصري
الكود السوري
الكود الفلسطيني
الكود السعودي
smacna
2-اكواد مصنعين
كارير
يورك
ترين

وان يكون الموضوع مغلق ومثبت ويضاف اليه كل جديد واظن انها ستكون مكتبه قويه ومتكامله وهذه فكره مبدأيه


----------



## الطموني (29 مايو 2009)

على بركة الله اخ زيكو

على بركة الله


----------



## nass871 (30 مايو 2009)

اللهم إنا ندعوك بإسمك الأعلى الذي إذا دعيت بة أجبت أن ترحم وتغفر لوالداي عبدك الفقير إليك صاحب هذه المشاركة و لاخواننا المسلمين و المسلمات بالرحمة و المغفرة و النصر الموؤزر و الجنة و لاخواننا الاسرى و الجرحى و المرضى و الايتام و المساكين و الفقراء 
اللهم و حد شملنا
وإجعل كل مشاركاته خالصة لوجهك الكريم وبارك فيه ياأرحم الراحمين

امين يارب العالمين ان ترحمنا وتفرج همومنا وترزقنا من لدنك رحمه

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و العزة انصر المسلمين في غزة
امين يارب اللهم انصرهم وايدهم برحمتك يارب واغفرلهم وخفف عنهم مصابهم وسيئاتهم

اللهم انصرهم في الشيشان و العراق و افغانستان و الفلبين و في كل مكان و زمان اللهم ارزقنا من الحلال الكثير الوفير و جنبنا الحرام يا الله

امين يارب العالمين


----------



## الطموني (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ ناس871 و شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## NAK (31 مايو 2009)

الله يفتح عليك و يرحم والديك و يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء و يحسن خاتمتك و يجعل الجنة مثواك


----------



## mohammedkhairy (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## كمال عزت (14 يونيو 2009)

Allah Bless YOU and grant YOU Health


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (15 يونيو 2009)

بجد الله يفتح عليك ويرحم والديك 
اللهم انى اسالك باسمك الاعظم الذى اذا دعيت به اجبت ان تأجر كل من يساهم فى نشر العلم ونصرة دينك وسنة نبيك محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 
اللهم انصر المسلمين فى شتى بقاع الارض 
امين امين امين يارب العالمين


----------



## apo_mosa (15 يونيو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> اللهم إنا ندعوك بإسمك الأعلى الذي إذا دعيت بة أجبت أن ترحم وتغفر لوالداي عبدك الفقير إليك صاحب هذه المشاركة و لاخواننا المسلمين و المسلمات بالرحمة و المغفرة و النصر الموؤزر و الجنة و لاخواننا الاسرى و الجرحى و المرضى و الايتام و المساكين و الفقراء
> اللهم و حد شملنا
> وإجعل كل مشاركاته خالصة لوجهك الكريم وبارك فيه ياأرحم الراحمين
> 
> ...



امين امين امين امين امين امين امين امين امين امين امين امين امين امين امين امين امين امين


----------



## apo_mosa (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يا طموني يا جامد


----------



## forex0100 (28 يونيو 2009)

جزيل الشكر و الله يعطيك العافية لجهودك القيمة


----------



## gsassi (15 سبتمبر 2009)

Merci ..................................................................


----------



## احسان الشبل (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يخليك ويحفظك انت واهلك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذنا طموني 
انا اول مرة اقدر افسر اسمك و الفضل للزملاء و اعذرني على ملاحظاتي على الاسم من قبل و اعتذر عن سوء الفهم 
و انا احمد الله ان اعطاني عمرا اري فيه مجتهدون مثابرون مثلك فقد كنا نتنشق على معلومة مكتوبة في السبعينات و كنا ندفع الثمين و الغالي لاجل الحصول على نسخة مقتطفة يخط اليد و لغلاء المراجع كنت ادخل المكتبة لانقل فصولا بكاملها
و انا أفخر بما تقدم للجيل الحاضر المحظوظ بأمثالك و لجيلي الذي انآن له أن ينتفع باصول لم تتوافر في وقت الاحتياج الشديد 
و انا أذكر انني ايام التحضير لمشروع التخرج عام 1972 راسلت شركة براون بوفيري لاحصل على كتالوج به منحني أداء لضاغط توربيني و جاءني بعد المناقشة و الذي انقذ الموقف كتالوج كان يحتفظ به استاذنا الدكتور سعد عوض وانه تصادف وجود المعرض الدولي للكتاب بالقاهرة و كنت قد حصلت يومها على قرض بنك ناصر رحمه الله و استلفت خمسون قرشا من زميل لي لاشتري ماركس هاندبوك فور ميكانيكال انجنيرز و بقي معي قرش صاغ ركبت به التوبيس عائدا الى شبرا حيث كنت اسكن في شارع الغرباوي و كانتلي فرحة اقتناء الكتاب و كان طبعة يابانية باللغة الانجليزية 
حكاية ارويها بمناسبة هذا الزخم من الكودات التي تهم الاستشاري و المصمم و المنفذ جزاكم الله خيرا و فرج عنك و عن المسلمين همومهم و غمهم و كربهم و ازاح عنا جميعا كوابيس الغرب و الشرق و نجانا من الهم و الغم وشملنا و احياؤنا و موتانا برحمته وفضله وجوده وكرمه و رزقناو اياكم باعمل الصالح و بحسن الخاتمة والفردوس الاعلى من الجنة آمين و عفا الله عنا و عنكم و عن المسلمين وجعلنا ممن يشفع فيهم رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم و يرتوون من حوضه مالا نظمأ بعده أبدا 
و سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك استغفرك و اتوب اليك


----------



## shella2mka (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## emhdisam (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس صبري سعيد نتمنى تشاركنا اكتر بخبرتك و نتواصل بالفعل كنت اجمع المجلات و الكتالوكات من 16 سنة من بائعي الارصفة و شكرا


----------



## الطموني (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليكم اجمعين
و مش مشكلة عن سوء الفهم الذي حدث كلنا اخوان اخ سعيد 
و ارجو منكم الدعاء لي و لجميع المسلمين


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 ديسمبر 2009)

رحم الله والديك والمسلمين وأسكنهم فسيح جناته وبارك الله فيك يا أخ الطموني . وشكرا


----------



## بندق عشرى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

باشمهندس / الطمونى : حاضر
ومتشكرين جدا جدا جدا وياريت تتحفنا على طول


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرك شكرا عظيما يازميلنا العزيز على جهد نسال الله ان بجزيك عن كل مهندس خيرا 
الخطوة اللي اطلبها من الزملاء الا يمروا و يحملوا و شكرا 
لا فيه زملاء اللغة عندهم مشكلة 
ياريت يتبرع الزملاء و انا واحد منهم و نبتدي حملة ترجمة قدر المستطاع كل فيما يتقنه و ندعوا لك جميعا ولاهلك ولاهلينا بالرحمة و المغفرة و الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة و للصامدين في سبيل الله النصر و الغلبة 
و بارك لكم و زادكم من فضله


----------



## aassam (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا الك فوق ما تصور
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*دعوة لترجمة مايتيسر من الكود الانجليزي*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
لاشك ان مابذله زميلنا المهندس طموني من جهد في تحصيل و رفع الكود الانجليزي يستحق ليس مجرد التقدير و انما يستحق ان نتفاعل مع جهده و نتممه بالترجمة و انا ادعو كل زميل ان يتولي بقدر ما يستطيع ترجمة مايتقنه من بنود يراها هامة ولصيقة بالعمل اليومي للزملاء خاصة وان بيننا من الزملاء مالا تسعفه لغته لفهم او التعبير عن مواصفة ما و سبب هذه الدعوة ان ما تفضل و نقله لنا زميلنا الكريم يستحق ان يستفيد منه الزملاء ليس بمجرد التنزيل و الحفظ و دمتم و لكن لنا زملاء على اعتاب المهنة يحتاجون لمن يأخذ بيدهم عبر القنوات الصحيحة و لتكن خطوة ضمن تكوين موسوعة علوم الهندسة الميكانيكية تحت اسم مرجعيات الاعمال الميكانيكية
و جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك لكم في اعماركم و نصر الله الامة و أعلا شأنها


----------



## zanitty (1 يوليو 2010)

للرفع


----------



## محب الحرمين (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وانا هنا من المدينة المنورة اسال الله ان يصلح لك شانك ولا يكلك الي نفسك طرفة عين ويحقق لك ما تتمناه في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## eehaboo (4 يوليو 2010)

حلوة المشاركة منك واحلى تقييم لعيونك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا اخى العزيز ومشكور على المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mzghoul (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر على الشغل الجامد ده 
انا جديد فى التصميم ابدأمنين ارجو الرد عليا 
مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## samy m (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود ممتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز...... رااااااااااااائع


----------



## adham fahad (16 سبتمبر 2010)

:11::2::19::81::7::83::3:Thank you so much and where the fire code as you promise


----------



## ahmedff (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن الكود التالي

BS 1710 Basic Identification Colours


----------



## Rafayiah (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا عن كل حرف في الكودات التي رفعتها


----------



## مستريورك (2 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## nisreen1001 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you for those codes
God bless you


----------



## عمران احمد (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من النجاح و التوفيق و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## yosief soliman (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## الطموني (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله تعالى على الردود
و ان شاء الله العود احمد


----------



## الطموني (28 ديسمبر 2010)

محب الحرمين قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وانا هنا من المدينة المنورة اسال الله ان يصلح لك شانك ولا يكلك الي نفسك طرفة عين ويحقق لك ما تتمناه في الدنيا والاخرة



جزاكم الله خيرا اهل المدينة الكرام
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطموني (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> نشكرك شكرا عظيما يازميلنا العزيز على جهد نسال الله ان بجزيك عن كل مهندس خيرا
> الخطوة اللي اطلبها من الزملاء الا يمروا و يحملوا و شكرا
> لا فيه زملاء اللغة عندهم مشكلة
> ياريت يتبرع الزملاء و انا واحد منهم و نبتدي حملة ترجمة قدر المستطاع كل فيما يتقنه و ندعوا لك جميعا ولاهلك ولاهلينا بالرحمة و المغفرة و الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة و للصامدين في سبيل الله النصر و الغلبة
> و بارك لكم و زادكم من فضله



السلام عليكم 
اخواني 
ارجوكم سوال
هل ما زالت دعوة اخي المهندس صبري سعيد في بالكم
ارجو التعاون لكي نترجم هذا الكود
ليكون سهل التناول لكل الاخوة


----------



## new_eng (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Zaid2008 (30 يناير 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله لك و لجميع القائمين على هذا الموقع


----------



## ahmadmechanical (27 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط لا تعمل جزاكم الله خيرا هل احد يرفعها مرة اخرى


----------



## م المقطري (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكككككككككككور


----------



## nofal (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## احمدمحمدجمعة (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء رفعة على موقع اخر للضرورة وبلأخص كود المياة


----------



## جمال الحسني (15 فبراير 2012)

الله يحفظك ويوفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## fayek9 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بس لو ممكن ترفعها تانى علشان اللينكات مش شغالة


----------



## الأمين حسن (23 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير بس لو ممكن ترفعها تانى علشان اللينكات مش شغالة*


----------



## fathi alzoiy (23 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

اخى الكريم الطموني

رجاء وضع روابط اخرى لان الروابط لا تعمل والموضوع فعلا مهم جدا ، وجزاك الله خيرا 

فى انتظار اللينكات الجديدة


----------



## الأمين حسن (3 مارس 2012)

الروابط مش شغالة يا باشا ممكن ترفعه على موقع تاني


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 مارس 2012)

نرجو تفعيل الروابط


----------



## waleed_ ghost (3 مارس 2012)

نرجو تفعيل الروابط


----------

